# 2 horses in 1! Does anyone else's horse do this? Post your pics!



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Kelty has 2 distinct coats, one for fall/winter and one for spring/summer.
He gets to looking like a completely different horse!
People try to tell me he just "bleached out" in the summer, but if that's so he's gotta be sun-tanning his underbelly!

Does anyone else have a 2 in 1? Post your coat change pics 

Our first fall- poor guy










Our first Summer (What? Same horse, better food, better home, summer coat)









And our second fall -yes its my avatar -









(best recent coat color picture I have)

Post your chameleons!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Most horse's bleach out to some extent. Here's my horse summer and winter. How's that for a color difference?


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Both colors are pretty!
Hahaha I adore his dirt bath face. Looks like he's in heaven!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I used to own an varnish Appaloosa gelding. He was born completely bay with two spots on his butt. The year we got him he looked something like this (not my pictures, just reference as I only have one photo of him and it's a headshot)










That winter when we were gone for a few weeks and came back and couldn't find him in the pasture at all. Looked and looked. The BO just started laughing and pointed out this mostly bay horse. Sure enough it was him. The next summer he shed out nearly white or fewspot, like this:











The next winter he didn't get as dark but he went almost completely bay again.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, the funny thing about that pic is, I had him 3 years and never once saw him sleeping. He used to have episodes where he'd start falling over standing up. The vet said he was sleep deprived. After several moves, I found a barn where he seemed to settle right in. Sure enough, the very first week he was there, I found him sound asleep and took pics for proof. He hasn't had a sleeping episode since. Guess horse's have places they feel better or worse in just like us.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Now that's drastic. I've never seen that kind of coloring before?


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

First narcoleptic horse I've ever heard of! I'm glad ya'll found a place he was happy with


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SUJ, I soooo want to steal that appy. I adore his build, big and stout looking without being grotesque.

None of mine really change color that much except for my gray guy, but that's pretty much a give :lol:.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is an example

Weanling








Yearling








Almost two








Four









Found it on this website:
Appaloosa Complex


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I can top that! Not only does my instructors mare change color, she changes breed! She goes from a roan QH in the summer to a blanket appy in the winter!

But I'll have to take pictures of her winter coat and post them on here this weekend. But you can see the difference in her Mid-June QH coat and late October pre-appy coat:


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's my mare. Not all that recent, this are when she was a yearling and the winter picture she would be almost 2. She doesn't go as silver in the summer anymore.


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

*ShutUpJoe **WOW!! such a handsome boy in that 2nd picture of your Appy gelding!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Uh...lol That wasn't him. I put in the post it was just reference pics. 

This is him just before winter:








This was after his third winter with us. I believe he was still shedding out. 








Crappy pictures, I know. The horse was sold several years ago to a nice couple.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Molly


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoenix bleaches out so much. Plus i've had him for 4 years and this summer was the first summer he showed any roaning, he had so much white hair i couldn't believe it. Now his winter coat is in the white is completely gone and from certain angles in the winter he has a dappled look to his coat. I can't wait for next spring to see if he has more white.

mid-summer:









November this year:









I showed a non-horsey friend some recent photos of him and they asked when i'd gotten a new horse, they'd only seen pics of him from the summer before.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Hahaha, here's Spirit. He gets REALLY bleached in the summer. This summer was much better than last. It was awful. Wish I had a pic :-(

(not me)















(me )


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare gets quite a bit more roanish in the winter...she also has some birdcatcher spots this year, and I am eager to see if they will shed out and stay, or shed out to chestnut again, haha! 

Summer...



Earlier this fall 



This is from last winter, but you can see how much more roaning she has...gotta get an updated one, because she has even more this year!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Beau has a coat for all seasons 

Summer:


















Spring/Fall:









Winter:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Ugh. My mare gets bleached like no other if she's allowed to have daytime turnout in the summer. I HATE it. Especially since she wears a fly sheet, which makes lovely not-as-bleached stripes on her coat. >__< This would be why she stays in the barn all day, and gets nighttime turnout, in the summer. =P

fugly horse

















not fugly horse


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

My mare has two *totally* different coat colors. I bought her last winter, and in late spring, I went through a period of about 3 weeks where I could not get out to the barn to see her at all due to other stuff that was going on. When I last saw her, she had her winter coat. When I saw her the day I came back, I legitimately could not find my horse. lol Check it out. First two are her in winter. Last two are her in the summer.


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

Merlot rigth now









and in the summer lol


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes. My old mini Horse shannon Joy was dark, dark, Brown almost black in the summer. And in the winner, Very light, yet somtimes even a red coat. I belive this is somewhat comman, just in some horses it isn't as Dramatic.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great pictures guys. Some really big changes! great pics!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

ahh you guys are lucky. i wish i had a horse that changed color


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

These are great, I wish my horse did this..though when I was sold him, the owner told me he turns almost chestnut in the winter. He doesn't. He looks like a red-roan wooly mammoth though


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

pretty horses guys really cute 2....


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

a what bay........sometimes


Haley said:


> Ugh. My mare gets bleached like no other if she's allowed to have daytime turnout in the summer. I HATE it. Especially since she wears a fly sheet, which makes lovely not-as-bleached stripes on her coat. >__< This would be why she stays in the barn all day, and gets nighttime turnout, in the summer. =P
> 
> fugly horse
> 
> ...


ur horse looks pretty as a black


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I used to lease a liver chestnut pain that did that. I honestly didn't recognize him the first time I saw him bleached out haha


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

lildonkey8 said:


> a what bay........sometimes
> 
> ur horse looks pretty as a black


I quoted this instead of the pictures because it was closer. I think she's pretty as a bay, but I guess I'm kinda biased seeing that my boy is a bay I've always liked bays a lot.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow. The differences are huge!! ='O


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

here is my boy Thunder in the Fall, winter & spring









Then Summer comes around and her turns colors


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I LOVE Thunder. He's gorgeous 
He looks like a gray with mysterious legs and then a champagne.

Thought I'd update on Kelty's transition. It's like Chocolate-red, Golden Brown, Weird Palomino Impersonation, repeat. I've donned him "Sooty Sorrel" Well... for part of the year...

Fall/Winter- Chocolate bar










Spring! Golden Red










Summer... Funky Palomino Impersonation


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahaha funky palomino impersonator.....thats funny!!!


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is my girl Smokey in the spring, fall and winter.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Clair said:


> I LOVE Thunder. He's gorgeous
> He looks like a gray with mysterious legs and then a champagne.
> 
> Thank you! he is my baby<3
> ...


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I love everyone's multicoloured horses!

Rocky is a 4-in-1 

Rocky in the winter









Rocky in the late winter/early spring (when the sun hits his winter coat)









Rocky in the summer, sunny location









Rocky in the summer, cloudy location









Basically he is solid and super dark, almost black in the summer and lighter in the winter but gets lighter and dapples if he's in the sun.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Appaloosas tend to do that a lot! I went to look at a horse with a friend and one of the horses there was a black/white appy, in his winter fuzzies, and his entire barrel was white but his head/legs/tail/mane were black. It was very interesting!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

vikki92 said:


> here is my boy Thunder in the Fall, winter & spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww. Love the way he changes into kinda palomino.

Awesome horses, guys!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

great horses....thank u OP 4 starting this thread!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

wow some of these changes are pretty dramatic!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> I can top that! Not only does my instructors mare change color, she changes breed! She goes from a roan QH in the summer to a blanket appy in the winter!
> 
> But I'll have to take pictures of her winter coat and post them on here this weekend. But you can see the difference in her Mid-June QH coat and late October pre-appy coat:



That's EXACTLY like a horse at my barn, he's a weird strawberry roan in the summer, and then his roan is just a blanket on his butt in the winter and he's a weird very light chestnut, weird XD


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My mare is a blue roan with no brown, just black and blue. Absolutely beautiful in the spring, summer and fall, but during winter she gets totally white under her neck and belly.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

I had an old lease mare that was a chestnut appy/arab.
When she was first born, she looked like this:









around 6-9 yrs, she looked like this:









Now she's 18, and this is her picture: (lol, please ignore me hanging on her neck.  i was not falling off, i was just playing with her and she's too good to sling me off :lol


----------



## Tennille (Mar 20, 2011)

My old buckskin, Taffy, used to do that ! he would change from dark buckskin to a lighter one during the winter!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robbie is a grey so he's always changing. 

When I first got him (small and fuglyyy haha...the white dots on his bum made people think he was an appy!)



















Last year (now he looks more like a horse haha)


















And now he's almost white.  haha


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Robbie is lovely 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

sure is!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ thanks so much! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> I can top that! Not only does my instructors mare change color, she changes breed! She goes from a roan QH in the summer to a blanket appy in the winter!
> 
> But I'll have to take pictures of her winter coat and post them on here this weekend. But you can see the difference in her Mid-June QH coat and late October pre-appy coat:


Now see, I'd like to know what size saddle goes on THIS horse! ;-)


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I can only imagine that Chili changes colors bc she has a lot of red in her winter fuzz and underneath - it's DARK. So, I think she goes from a dark bay to a blood bay.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

This is so cool I love it


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Clair--

The last picture you posted with the house on the hill is amazing, must be fun riding wherever you are.  Most of these horses completely change, it's so awesome to see!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Also, didn't know if anyone has ever heard of the Lipizzaner but these are Spanish horses bred for their dressage abilities. They are born dark brown or black and as they mature they change to a beautiful white/grey color. I'd love to own one. <3

Here's a mare and foal...








Here's some yearlings...








And a stallion...


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ the lipizzaners are like all grey horses, they are born very dark and will eventually turn white as they age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Annanoel- thanks I love my new boarding place! Southern TX usually just looks like a barren rock farm- lol. That picture was taken Christmas day- 78 degrees!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Wakiya changes colors every month! She's a grulla roan (black dun roan) Colonial Spanish Horse

Here are seasonal pictures:

Spring:

















Summer:

















Fall:

















Winter:


















And more pictures here:

Wakiya through the Seasons | Facebook


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I love Wakiya! I like all her shades!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Navaho2010 (Mar 30, 2011)

My Appendix is very neatly marked, zebra stripes on his legs, dorsal stripe, Black tipped ears. Has silver and blond colors in his back tail. 
He looks more grey in the summer, and more a buckskin in the winter.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My horse resembles a blob of mud in the fall and winter. Sometimes I can't even find him because he blends right in. :wink:










Caption: "Haha! She can't see me cuz I r camouflaged!"

He turns pretty in the spring and summer, though.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Cute horses. Wish I had a horse. The changes are awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lola is just Bay so no extreme colour changes. But she is starting to lighten out and she looks very odd XD

Pictures taken today. Notice she is all different shades of brown!










And her face is funny too.




















Hehe










And this is before she lightened up


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Clair said:


> I love Wakiya! I like all her shades!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! She is a cutie


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

*Wakiya:*

I love her but especially in the fall. I have a softie spot for dark horses.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I love Lipizzaners! I would also love to own one!


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Annanoel said:


> Also, didn't know if anyone has ever heard of the Lipizzaner but these are Spanish horses bred for their dressage abilities. They are born dark brown or black and as they mature they change to a beautiful white/grey color. I'd love to own one. <3
> 
> Here's a mare and foal...
> 
> ...


I love Lipizzaners! I would also love to own one!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Phantomstallion said:


> *Wakiya:*
> 
> I love her but especially in the fall. I have a softie spot for dark horses.


Since it's so darn cold she's dark most of the time


----------

